
The World's Longest Invoice - necenzurat
http://www.worldslongestinvoice.com/
======
alexabreu
Buit for the Freelancers Union using knockout.js and a Salesforce back end.
Check it out. In our line of work, we've all met with unscrupulous clients who
don't like to pay invoices.

